# amek einstein



## rusti635 (Apr 30, 2015)

does anyone has the amok einstein technical manual in pdf? would appreciate a lot i have recently had that board thanksonder:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks like this is a discontinued product. 

Here is a link to the user manual from http://hemet411.com/ebpics/einstein/amekeinstein.pdf -
View attachment amekeinstein.pdf

They also have a FAQ page here: http://www.amek.com/support/--faq/index.html


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Over the years I have found many here for free: http://elektrotanya.com/


----------

